# This has to have been made by Hegner surely?



## scrimper (30 Jan 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Scroll-saw-/2 ... 417bf8d95d

It's a *kity* make and looks a dead ringer for a Hegner at a starting price of £75 it's well worth watching if you are looking for a Hegner! 
If it's not made by Hegner for Kity it is a perfect copy, look at the blade clamps and the 2 bolts on the table for the blade clamp locator, even the quick clamp is the same plus the knobs etc.

A Decent saw providing the price does not soar too much, if I lived nearer I would be interested!


----------



## bugbear (30 Jan 2014)

It may be a design knockoff, but with poor materials and tolerances.

Anyone know?

BugBear


----------



## Jmac80 (30 Jan 2014)

Kity are made by scheppach?


----------



## scrimper (30 Jan 2014)

Kity was a good quality woodworking machinery company, I think they went bust eventually, I understand Scheppach now market some of the Kity stuff but not a scrollsaw.

I reckon that it was made for the old Kity company by Hegner, it's an earlier machine but I bet it works well.


----------



## scrimper (30 Jan 2014)

Jmac80":225dsw4a said:


> Kity are made by scheppach?



Lol Snap.

Scheppach bought the kity name and market some Kity designs.


----------



## bugbear (30 Jan 2014)

I just GIS'd for Hegner, and they look quite different - table shape, arm webbing, pivot positions.

Can you post a picture of which Hegner model you think this is similar to?

BugBear


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Jan 2014)

That is just one brilliant machine, look at the thickness of the cast iron table. I shall defo keep an eye on that.


----------



## bugbear (30 Jan 2014)

Chippygeoff":3hhc0yes said:


> That is just one brilliant machine, look at the thickness of the cast iron table. I shall defo keep an eye on that.



I'd guess aluminium with a rim.

BugBear


----------



## scrimper (1 Feb 2014)

Someone had a bargain! Went for just £75.00.


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

£75 is a sweet deal!


----------



## midge29 (1 Feb 2014)

i just made it home in time for a bid. just waiting for the seller to get back to me now to arrange for me to collect it ,


----------



## scrimper (1 Feb 2014)

midge29":q3gdf98m said:


> i just made it home in time for a bid. just waiting for the seller to get back to me now to arrange for me to collect it ,



Oh well done you! So glad it went to someone here, I only spotted it Thurs pm.

Once you get it you really must take some decent pictures and give a report on the saw.

Really looking forward to finding out about the saw, I am very envious TBH.


----------



## Jmac80 (1 Feb 2014)

midge29":1d2r1j2h said:


> i just made it home in time for a bid. just waiting for the seller to get back to me now to arrange for me to collect it ,


great news, we will get to hear more about it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## midge29 (2 Feb 2014)

well the seller does not seem to be responding to my messages so maybe it did not go for as much as expected, will be disapointed if it falls through now , i have had this happen before


----------



## Jmac80 (2 Feb 2014)

midge29":ebo4tc6c said:


> well the seller does not seem to be responding to my messages so maybe it did not go for as much as expected, will be disapointed if it falls through now , i have had this happen before


If they had a price in mind surely they should have set a reserve?
Never know could just be away for the weekend or anything like that


----------



## midge29 (3 Feb 2014)

good news , the sellers were just away for the weekend so just got back from picking up ,it was originally was purchased in 1998, still has the same blade it come with in it come in original box and it does look like the man said his father used it twice and it is in realy good condition , will put up some pics when i have a play tomorrow , it is called a kity 417 on the box


----------



## scrimper (3 Feb 2014)

Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Jmac80 (4 Feb 2014)

+1 pics a plenty


----------



## powertools (4 Feb 2014)

I would be interested to hear how you get on with this saw. I am a big fan of all things Kity having owned a combination machine since the late 1980's and it is still going strong. I have never seen a Kity scroll saw.


----------



## midge29 (5 Feb 2014)

well i had the chance to see how it worked tonight , i have never had a scroll saw before so i cannot compareit to anything, i never had it bolted down and i tried a few test cuts , it runs nice and quiet and i did not find it vibrated too much , i think it will be near nothing once i have it bolted down , cutting 1/2inch birch ply with ease so i tried some 1 inch walnut scraps i had laying about and cuts with ease, the machine looks hardly used considering the age and even the paintwork is immaculate compared tomy old kity saw , try to put a few pics on as requested , hope they come out ok , cant wait to do a proper project but workshop is upside down as i,m building completely new units in there for storage so should be ready to go in a week or two, think i got an absolute bargain ,


----------



## scrimper (5 Feb 2014)

You are very lucky and I am envious, if that saw was not made by Hegner or made by Kity with Hegners licence I will eat my hat. Everything about it looks like a Hegner.
Even your report of lack of vibration sounds Hegner to me.

You got a very rare bargain IMHO. 

Lol I wish I had kept quiet about it and bought it myself now!


----------



## Chippygeoff (5 Feb 2014)

I sent the guy that was selling it an e-mail asking a couple of questions, I told him I was very interested and I even contacted the courier I use if they would collect it. The guy never got back to me. I also swear that saw was made by Hegner. Well done Midge, you had a once in a liftime bargain there. I hope it provides years of happy service.


----------



## midge29 (5 Feb 2014)

thanks guys , i thought it was a bargain,was not all plain sailing though , should of took me a hour and half each way to collect it but turned in to a 5 hour round trip due to being stuck in traffick, 90 mile each way , still think it was worth it .


----------



## Bryan Bennett (6 Feb 2014)

Midge it was well worth the trip you made including being held up in traffic.I agree with Scrimper that your machine is like the Hegner in far too many ways to have not been made under license from Hegner.Also it must be fairly modern to have the insert through which the blade passes through.The aluminum knob looks a lot like the one on the Hegner quick release clamp.I am certain that it will give you a lot of pleasure and you will be proud to be owner of the machine,and I hope that you get the pleasure that I get in using my basic Hegner.

Bryan


----------

